# Reliable pump?



## SloppyJ (Aug 9, 2011)

So after 2 of 4 stericups started leaking, I'm going to assume my hand vacuum pump is a piece of shit. I can flick the gauge and it will flucuate 2-3psi. Pisses me off cause I spent $40 on it. My stericups started leaking where the filter top comes into the blue reciever to screw in the reciever flask. It's at the top part of the blue part that says "Stericup". 

I'm looking for a good reliable hand vacuum pump that will not ruin my filtration tops or flasks. I lost a good 20ml becuase of bullshit dealing with the transfering of media to a new stericup due to leaking. 

I'd even be down with an automatic one if it's not too pricey. Or maybe I should switch to the nalgene brand filtration systems? Are these more durable? Lord know's their water bottles are the bomb!


----------



## Rockstarz (Aug 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So after 2 of 4 stericups started leaking, I'm going to assume my hand vacuum pump is a piece of shit. I can flick the gauge and it will flucuate 2-3psi. Pisses me off cause I spent $40 on it. My stericups started leaking where the filter top comes into the blue reciever to screw in the reciever flask. It's at the top part of the blue part that says "Stericup".
> 
> I'm looking for a good reliable hand vacuum pump that will not ruin my filtration tops or flasks. I lost a good 20ml becuase of bullshit dealing with the transfering of media to a new stericup due to leaking.
> 
> I'd even be down with an automatic one if it's not too pricey. Or maybe I should switch to the nalgene brand filtration systems? Are these more durable? Lord know's their water bottles are the bomb!


 
Your Stericup is fine. No need to switch. Never had a problem with that brand. Sounds like your vacuum pump may be the issue...especially if the gauge is jumping around. Either change the gauge (if possible) or set it aside for something else...like vacumming brake lines, etc. If I might ask, what brand is it? Spend a little more and get a Mityvac Silverline (I believe mine was around $80.00-$100.00 (not giving them away but the quality is top notch). I run mine around 6-8 PSI and have never had a problem.


----------



## yerg (Aug 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So after 2 of 4 stericups started leaking, I'm going to assume my hand vacuum pump is a piece of shit. I can flick the gauge and it will flucuate 2-3psi. Pisses me off cause I spent $40 on it. My stericups started leaking where the filter top comes into the blue reciever to screw in the reciever flask. It's at the top part of the blue part that says "Stericup".
> 
> I'm looking for a good reliable hand vacuum pump that will not ruin my filtration tops or flasks. I lost a good 20ml becuase of bullshit dealing with the transfering of media to a new stericup due to leaking.
> 
> I'd even be down with an automatic one if it's not too pricey. Or maybe I should switch to the nalgene brand filtration systems? Are these more durable? Lord know's their water bottles are the bomb!


 
Ive always used syringe filters.........lol  BTW im not sure if those nalgene filters are nylon or not..  I dont think the nylon is compatable with what you are filtering...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Is this the one you are talking about?
Amazon.com: Mityvac (MITMV8500) Silverline Elite Hand Vacuum / Pressure Pump: Home Improvement

Here is the turd of a pump that I have. 
Hand Vacuum Pump with Pressure Gauge


Also, when you are filtering, do you just lay the pump down on the counter and leave it that way? Maybe I bumped the guage one too many times by laying it down? But I was always very careful. I think it's just a piece of shit!


----------



## Rockstarz (Aug 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is this the one you are talking about?
> Amazon.com: Mityvac (MITMV8500) Silverline Elite Hand Vacuum / Pressure Pump: Home Improvement
> 
> Here is the turd of a pump that I have.
> ...


 
Sloppy,

That's it. The only thing that has changed is the design on the handle. Mine is a little older. As far as vacuum position, yes, lay it on it's side (on the table). Don't have anything in a bind and your set to go. You don't even need to pick the pump up again...just make adjustments as needed with it on it's side. Just use caution when you start pulling the vacuum. In this case "less" is better.

Note: Your pump may just need a new gauge. They're cheap and easy to replace (if your pump is designed that way). May be a way to save a few bucks Vs buying a new pump. But, if you try it again make sure it's a small batch in case you loose another Stericup.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm at the point where I'm going to cut my losses and just go ahead and get a new one that is actually worth a fuck.  Thanks for the help bro.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Sloppy,  thanks for the info bro. You just saved me $50.  I was about to order that blue one.


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 9, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is this the one you are talking about?
> Amazon.com: Mityvac (MITMV8500) Silverline Elite Hand Vacuum / Pressure Pump: Home Improvement
> 
> Here is the turd of a pump that I have.
> ...





Shoot me a PM bro and ill give ya a link to a decent one for same price. They work very well. I didnt click on your links, but if it goes to a company, save for mabey amazon, its not appropriate to post. No im not the IM police, just giving you a heads up from a vet  PM me slop skillet, ill get ya a good one.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 9, 2011)

^ You da man!


----------



## booze (Aug 10, 2011)

i have the mityvac silverline unit also. great piece of kit. cost me $100 AUD. well worth it.


----------



## mnpower (May 24, 2012)

i hate to bring up and old post but how does this pump work with a stericup filter system...  how long would you say it would take to do persay 1000ml?


----------



## suprfast (May 24, 2012)

Should last a long long.  I used similar in automotive applications bleeding breaks and clutches.  Still works to this day after cycling through gallons of oil.


----------

